# Patio TV!



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

I searched the forums and could not find any threads on Patio TV's or Outdoor TV's. Love to have some advice! We have a covered patio and there is an excellent place to put a TV. It should be protected from any direct elements, including sunlight. The wall is set back from the "corner" of the deck by 24 inches and the eaves/roof are 8 feet or so away. You can guess the next question: What route should I go:

-Full up outdoor TV: $3k and up. Really out of my comfort zone at this price. Probably would re-think the outdoor TV concept.

-TV in a weatherproof enclosure. The enclosure adds about $1k to the cost of a regular TV. 

-Regular TV and keep it under cover when not in use. 

Pro's/Con's:

Outdoor TV:
Pro: The right tool for the job. May be safer from a electrical hazard standpoint? This is what they claim. 
Cons: Way expensive. 3x the cost of the equivalent size TV. I see another con as the companies that provide these TV's essentially take a commercial product, tear it apart and "environmentalize" that product. To me that cold possibly decrease reliability. In general I don't think electronics can be "messed with" and be as reliable as a new build. 

TV/Weatherproof enclosure:
Pro: Seems like a reasonable approach. Might be the best compromise. Also able to possibly keep the enclosure and replace the TV in a few years.
Cons: Still expensive. Enclosures are equal to the cost of the TV. 

Regular TV with a cover:
Pro's: cheapest option. Can get a 55" 4k TV for $1k. Cover ~$100.00. Several neighbors have done this and their TV's are still working several years later. Seems like TV's these days last 5-10 years. The gambler in me says that that by the time the elements cause the TV to quit it will be time to replace it anyway.

Con's: Lifespan? Can I get 5+ years out of a regular TV outside? Mud dobber resilience? Maybe attach screens over any vents? Any type of electrical hazard because of the added humidity?

Any experience with this decision? Words of Wisdom?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why dont you just go with a Sunbright TV. They are already weatherproof and designed for the outdoors.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Browsing through the SunBrite site their 55" TV's start at $4k. I can get a Samsung 55" 4k TV for $995.

HUGE price difference. And in my mind TV lifespans for indoor use seem to be 5-10 years. If I can spend a $1k now, get 5+ years out of the set-I'm $3k ahead. More money for prime meat to barbecue up wile watching TV!

But that's the crux of my question. I get why a commercial establishment would spend the bucks to get an outdoor TV-not sure why the average homeowner would need to drop that kind of bucks. Also not sure why the price disparity is 4x the cost of the inside version. Not seeing the value.

But it must be there or these companies would not remain in business. Looking for someone to help me understand.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

BoomerangJ said:


> I see another con as the companies that provide these TV's essentially take a commercial product, tear it apart and "environmentalize" that product. To me that cold possibly decrease reliability. In general I don't think electronics can be "messed with" and be as reliable as a new build.


In general, reputable companies invest a great deal of research and development (R&D) in their products. That includes iterative design/manufacturing cycles as listed below. Product reliability is but one metric that must meet minimum requirements for companies to meet ISO certification. Just some of the parts of a typical design cycle include:
Weed out parts with high infant-mortality
Adjust circuit parameters to operate within environmental constraints
Exhaustively design/test for UL approval
Conduct proto build and manufacturing test cycles
Conduct pilot build and manufacturing test iterations
Obtain key approvals from engineering and management disciplines
Move to production
Monitor production processes for First Time Quality, deviation, scrap, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The sunbright TVs are designed to be outside and have much a better anti glare. They also are brighter to compensate for having to overcome the extra light that is outside. I see your point about getting a normal consumer end TV but they are not designed for outdoors and you void the warrenty if you do use it outside. Another thing to consider is airflow, if you stick a consumer grade TV into those so called weather resistant enclosures your also starving the TV of airflow in hot weather this will not last.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Perhaps you could post a photo or two of where you're considering mounting it? And how often do you plan on using it? Might give us better idea for suggestions...


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Here you go! A close up picture and a little further away. I'm thinking in the 50-55" size range. My sons want the 80 incher-but then they said they'd be over here all the time! I'm thinking 55". 

Central Texas environment. Temps range from 20 degrees to 105 degrees. Humidity ranges from 10% to 110%.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So it is not open to the environment I take it...from your picture it looks just like it would be in a room with the windows open. In that case I think you might be able to get away with a standard tv. I would though make sure that there is no way possible for moisture to get to it. Maybe you could make a cabinet for it, and just open the doors when you want to watch it...that way it is kept in a indoor type friendly environment?


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

No it's a completely open deck. See in the other pic the railing? The spot you see in the corner is protected. The TV would not likely be hit with any direct rain or sun. But the patio is completely open to the environment.

I like the idea of building a cabinet actually. I just built some foldaway (murphy) beds and have left over materials. But it would not be a conditioned environment. TV could be in a sealed cabinet and then open for use.

Scott


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BoomerangJ said:


> No it's a completely open deck. See in the other pic the railing? The spot you see in the corner is protected. The TV would not likely be hit with any direct rain or sun. But the patio is completely open to the environment.
> 
> I like the idea of building a cabinet actually. I just built some foldaway (murphy) beds and have left over materials. But it would not be a conditioned environment. TV could be in a sealed cabinet and then open for use.
> 
> Scott


I think in your situation the cabinet would be the best way to go, other than buying an outdoor use tv.:T:T

I would make the cabinet to where it is sealed up as much as possible when it is closed.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The sunbright TVs are designed to be outside and have much a better anti glare. They also are brighter to compensate for having to overcome the extra light that is outside. I see your point about getting a normal consumer end TV but they are not designed for outdoors and you void the warrenty if you do use it outside. Another thing to consider is airflow, if you stick a consumer grade TV into those so called weather resistant enclosures your also starving the TV of airflow in hot weather this will not last.


+1 on this OP unless you waan keep buying new Tvs when they get ruined from moisture.:T

Or get a outdoor projector., have a giant movie screen. Good option ??


----------

